# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Searching a working AIMBOT.

## Toliveira

If u know some for sale PRIVATE MESSAGE ME or post here, some admins deleted my post, idk what i did wrong ?

----------


## rofle

> this is exploit area, not search for aimbot


"*Exploits|Hacks"*

----------


## Sychotix

> If u know some for sale PRIVATE MESSAGE ME or post here, some admins deleted my post, idk what i did wrong ?


Your post is not productive. If one exists, a post will be shown here. If you are just looking to purchase one, perhaps check/post in the right forum? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...uy-sell-trade/

----------


## Malig

You're just gonna get scammed. There are so many people preying on people like you. Don't believe anyone vouching for any hacks either, they're compromised accounts or trading vouches.

----------


## Toliveira

> You're just gonna get scammed. There are so many people preying on people like you. Don't believe anyone vouching for any hacks either, they're compromised accounts or trading vouches.


nice to know!

----------


## Nein KJ

There are some onion sites selling OW cheats, but if you only know how to execute a exe file i wouldn't bother.

----------


## Brolleria

Nein KJ, by onion site do you mean a Tor hidden service?

If it's cheap, can you link me to one? Thanks!

----------


## EtroVex

> Nein KJ, by onion site do you mean a Tor hidden service?
> 
> If it's cheap, can you link me to one? Thanks!


He's more than likely just pulling this out of his ass.

----------


## Sychotix

> Nein KJ, by onion site do you mean a Tor hidden service?
> 
> If it's cheap, can you link me to one? Thanks!


Regardless of where you try to get one from... chances of being scammed is pretty high. Beware

----------


## shinobi1965

^ What he said.

There are HUNDREDS of people claiming to sell aimbots, triggerbots, ESP, blah blah blah. I have no doubt some talented coders have working hacks that do inject in to the game and don't get detected, but they are NOT selling it to you or anyone else on a public forum. 

Go to a freelance programming site and put up a job for someone to code you a private hack (and pay them a fair bit of money) or use some of the shit that has been leaked already here.

----------


## Toliveira

does this HONGHU works?????

----------


## EvidenceAA

> does this HONGHU works?????


Some of the products he sells itself work (used them myself) but never purchased through him. 

Please remember that he is only a reseller and gives it away through a much higher price then directly through the seller. Best example is "Asswatch" (discontinued) which I had. He wanted 100$ and I got it through the seller/coder for 80$

----------


## Nein KJ

I don't vouch for the integrity of these cheats.

----------

